# IPv6 with JAVA and JAVA based Services



## minimike (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello

I'm thinking about choosing FreeBSD 8.2 instead of Linux. We are running almost JAVA based Services. Like Apache James as a mailserver and Apache Tomcat to run our applications for messaging collaboration, groupware and the stuff for the WWW. 

Everything needs to be available on both IPv4 and IPv6. In my tests with OpenJDK6 on FreeBSD 8.1 everything with IPv6 and JAVA was a disaster. So will it be better in the future or on FreeBSD 8.2?

Kind regards
Darko


----------



## olav (Mar 24, 2011)

OpenJDK just got a solid update, try again and see what happens


----------

